# Check the spelling



## Patri (Aug 25, 2015)

Brian....It has probably been this way for years, but I just noticed on the previous page under International Timesharing, the word 'information' in the description does not have a 't'.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks "eagle eye".   Now fixed.


----------

